# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  سرگرمی

## majid2pm

💟﷽💟
به کانال جوک نیو خوش آمدید😘
کانالی پر از خنده و شادی برای
لبخند شما هموطنان عزیز از طرف حسن ریوندی😂

بدون توهین به اقوام و قومیت ها
🌹🌹🌹🌹
حسن ریوندی👈ما با شما بهترینیم💗

دوستان گلم خواهش میکنم با فوروارد کردن مطالب لطفی در حق بنده حقیر کنید🙏
https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFb4TVTfBvSrjxw1oQ

----------

